# Xtrail radio buttons not working



## Leylandii (May 15, 2011)

All button controls on standard radio/cd are not working.
Any ideas?



Had new battery but not prompted for code when reconnected.

Taken fuse out..

Column controls work..

Cheers


----------



## NLX-Trailer (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey, I have a similar problem, the top row of buttons (6CD- TAPE- FM/AM) do not work.

Did you find a (hopefully easy) solution?


----------



## Leylandii (May 15, 2011)

unfourtunately no replies :=(


----------



## ilkin79 (Jun 19, 2011)

sorry to bother ppl dont know how to start a new topic does anyone know what kind of engines you can put in nissan pulsar n13 1990 doesnt need mods or not much


----------



## ratcatcher91 (Aug 24, 2014)

Help! Having same problem with my radio none of the buttoms will work apart from the on/off button. The buttons on the steering wheel work. Any ideas?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Have you dropped some coffee (extra cream and sugar) or soda on it?
Maybe just dirty contacts.


----------

